# PEW X Burmese (updated with pics)



## windyhill

D.O.B: July 1st
Total: 13
Culled to 9
5 Girls
4 Boys
Some black eyed and some pink eyed.

Pictures soon!


----------



## moustress

Whoohoo! Waytago


----------



## Onyx

Oooh wow, I wonder (from a newbs point of view), what you'd expect from such a pairing? I love pews/bews and have often sat thinking what would be resulting from pew/bew cross XYZ but never once thought of a burmese. I can't wait to hear the updates =D x


----------



## windyhill

Thanks 

Everyone seems to have a different idea as to what will show in this litter, so its just a witing game to see I guess.
Im hoping for some himis though.


----------



## windyhill

Pictures soon, I promise.
I seem to have lost my cord to my camera during our move.


----------



## Autumn2005

Losing the cord... I did that, and the local electronics store couldn't replace it either. Thankfully when I got a new, updated camera, (the other was like 10 years old, lol) it was the same kind, and I can use the cord for both cameras, but the new one takes way better pictures.


----------



## neurozool

Is this Zizou's litter? I can't wait to see what she really is! How is she as a mom?


----------



## windyhill

Yep, its Zizou's litter  I was getting reading to send you an email (its sitting in my drafts,lol)
She is doing great as a mom. She built a HUGE nest the day before she gave birth. 
She keeps a very close eye on the next at all times.


----------



## windyhill

3 Days old


----------



## neurozool

Are you planning to cull the litter anymore?


----------



## windyhill

Normally I would cull all but 1 or 2 males, but not sure sure in this case since I want to see color wise.
Once they start showing colors, if the males look the same, then I'll cull some more, if not, then I wont cull.
All the babies are fat & healthy, but of course if that changes then I cull more.(Normally I cull to 6 or less)


----------



## neurozool

I want to know what color they are too! LOL Zizou is something of a genetic mystery.


----------



## windyhill

yes she is


----------



## windyhill

5 Days


----------



## windyhill

Im very pleased at their growth rate (normally by now they are 6 or less)
I'll take an updated picture later today


----------



## windyhill

*6 Days*


----------



## windyhill

*8 Days*


----------



## windyhill

Arent they getting so big?


----------



## nuedaimice

Oh wow! Yea! Looking good!


----------



## windyhill

Theres 1 white one and 1 brown one that look a bit small, but nothing to bad. Im keeping an eye on them though


----------



## nuedaimice

The two smaller ones may not be getting as much milk. Usually my smaller ones are does because bucks consume more milk and can push the does out of the way.


----------



## windyhill

One is a buck and one is a doe. I usually cull all but 1 or 2 bucks due to them nursing so hard, but for this litter, Im keeping all 4 of them around for now.


----------



## windyhill

*10 Days*









Color Guesses
5 PEW/Himi
3 mock chocolate (?)
1 unknown- Silverish/blueish compared to the others


----------



## windyhill

more pics soon. I am very curious about what color the Silverish/blueish one is.


----------



## WillowDragon

The baby in the middle of the pic looks satin to me, but I could be wrong. Will need more proof LOL

W xx


----------



## neurozool

That is possible as Zizou is a satin. Does the buck carry satin? He is the PEW you got from back east, right? I have no idea if they carry satin, as they are 1/4 wild, it would have to come from the mother- neither of the siblings I have are satin, but they might carry as well.


----------



## Rhasputin

Maybe the blueish ones are Doves. 
Possibly Lilacs, if they had light eyes.


----------



## windyhill

No idea what the buck carries, but it would be neat if he did carry satin. Yes, he is the PEW from back East.
The silverish one isnt dove or lilac. Im thinking the silvierish one is agouti based though.


----------



## neurozool

Could it be a dark mock?


----------



## windyhill

I dont think so. Its blueish/silver in color, not brown/chocolate like the others.
It should be easier to tell once its a bit older


----------



## windyhill

After thinking about it for awhile, I have decided to cull some more. A few of the babies are pretty small, and even though Zizou is giving it her best, its not enough to keep all 9 healthy.


----------



## neurozool

Which ones are you keeping?


----------



## windyhill

I kept 5. 2 PEW/Himi (buck & doe), 2 mock chocolates(buck & doe) and the agouti(?) based one(doe)


----------



## windyhill

13 Days


----------



## windyhill

*17 Days*


----------



## windyhill

Are the brown ones mock chocolate or light mock chocolate?


----------



## zany_toon

The little biddy one second on the left wants to live with me!! So cute!!


----------



## windyhill

Thanks


----------



## neurozool

I demand more pics!!!


----------



## Onyx

Ditto that!


----------



## windyhill

I know Im getting behind,lol.
I'll try to get some more soon


----------



## Autumn2005

So long as you don't abandon us in waiting forever for new piccies... LOL, don't mind me, I know what it's like to get behind in mouse pictures. I don't know about anyone else, but I have to take a whole lot (per mouse/group I want a picture of) and then I have to sort through the top 1 or 3 that came out the best, and then I have to edit them in photoshop (don't worry, I only change the size. Although there was that time I painted that black mouse sky-blue and purple... JK :lol: ), and then post on Photobucket, and then get them here!

Phew! For me at least, it takes at least 45 minutes, often longer if I have a lot of pics to post.


----------



## windyhill

I have dail-up and 9 times out of 10, a picture will be almost done and then I get kicked off the internet and have to start all over again. 
I stand there and take like 10 pictures of the same mouse until I get a good one,lol


----------



## neurozool

Ummm....Seriously! It has been over a week now! Have they got points? What does the unknown color look like? Info, woman!! Info!!


----------



## windyhill

Sorry.
No points yet.
Updated pictures: (none of the PEWs yet)


----------



## Onyx

Awww! What gorgeous bundles of cuteness x


----------



## neurozool

Is the mouse on the top image left the unknown color?


----------



## windyhill

Thanks 
the unknown one is by herself in the 3rd pic.She is the center one in the 1st pic. She is more silverish now though


----------



## windyhill

Updated pics:

*Girls*


























*Boys*


----------



## neurozool

Wow! It might just be my screen, but that top one almost looks like a dilute merle! She was in a tank with the same merles that you got, although I am not sure if they were from the same breeder. Although I think roan is dominate- is there a recessive one?

Either way, they are pretty! It doesn't really help us figure out what Zizou is though! LOL!


----------



## moustress

The beige meeces look grainy, almost as they are ticked. I'm thinking the patchiness in the first pic is just from the lighting?


----------



## windyhill

Thanks  
Ive read where roan is recessive ( http://www.afrma.org/roanmiceinh.htm )

All of them expect for the PEW are getting lighter in coloring


----------



## windyhill

Actually, the lighting isnt throwing the coloring(for once,lol),etc off in these pictures. Thats what they look like in person


----------

